# Deluxe 28 SHO vs Platinum 24 SHO



## Thomas Weaver (Nov 16, 2019)

Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO (28") 306cc Two-Stage Snow Blower 921048
Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (24") 369cc Two-Stage Snow Blower 920150

I have a 2400 square ft paved driveway in Buffalo, NY and looking @ the above snow blowers. They have similar output with the 24 inch exceeding the 28 inch 1 ton per hour. The handlebars on the 24 seem to be about a inch higher which is more comfortable for my height. The smaller width also provides better storage during the summer months.

Of course the 28 is 4 inches wider so I'll have to make an extra pass on every 7th pass but maybe the 1 extra ton per hour output would make up the difference. The other plus of the 28 is the price is $300 less.

Anything I may be overlooking on the above snow blowers?


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

You never take full width while snow blowing. If the bucket is 28" you may take 26". Why? Because there is a little spill over or spit out at times.
I personally would always go a little wider than narrower because you finish faster. Even if 10 minutes sounds great when your in freezing cold to get back in a warm house makes all the difference in the world.

Spend a few dollars more and buy the Platinum 28" with the larger engine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Between the two I'd go with the 24" Platinum SHO. Here's why:
Platinum has:
Bigger engine for moving heavy wet + end of driveway snow better.
Handwarmers.
Better chute controls,(IMO) than the Deluxe.

Of course like @Ariens hydro pro says if you can swing the 28" Plat SHO go for it!

BTW if your dealer is open this morning get over there now before you get dumped on.


----------



## Thomas Weaver (Nov 16, 2019)

Ariens Platinum SHO Rapidtrak 28 is the only available 28 inch model in the platinum line and $600 more than the Platinum 24 SHO. I hear the tracks are great, but on my flat driveway seems like overkill and for only 4 more tons per minute not much value for $600 more.

The next model up for $300 would be Platinum 30 SHO.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thomas Weaver said:


> Ariens Platinum SHO Rapidtrak 28 is the only available 28 inch model in the platinum line and $600 more than the Platinum 24 SHO. I hear the tracks are great, but on my flat driveway seems like overkill and for only 4 more tons per minute not much value for $600 more.
> 
> The next model up for $300 would be Platinum 30 SHO.


Dealer is probably open, go over and play with the controls. I like having more power so the Plat 24" SHO would be an easy choice for me. I almost bought one but I got an excellent price on my Pro 28"'


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

Year old thread here, but it was a year ago I faced the same question. With the mild winter in Boston last year, I picked up a 24 SHO at reduced price last January. Didn't get used until today's Nor'easter. 

And wow. Definitely happy with the choice to go with the more powerful engine even if its 4" narrower. This thing chewed up the pile at the end of the driveway with no trouble. My old Ariens 824 would have struggled. I guess that Platinum 28 or 30 would bring the best of both worlds, but for the price I paid, I'm glad to have this machine in house!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Thomas Weaver said:


> The smaller width also provides better storage during the summer months.


Tom, welcome aboard! I had purchased the 28" Deluxe (with a big B&S engine) and purchased the 24" SHO a year later knowing I'd ultimately get rid of one of them. I could barely get the 28" unit into my basement for storage. Much easier for me to wrestle with the 24" in that regard. Also, the 28" had the cork screw adjuster which I GREATLY prefer over the floppy mechanism on the 24". The 24" fuel tank it too small, IMO. However, at the end of the day, I kept the 24" and sold the 28" to somebody in the next town over.

Is the 24" you are looking at EFI?


----------



## Audiman (Apr 27, 2021)

coachDOC said:


> Year old thread here, but it was a year ago I faced the same question. With the mild winter in Boston last year, I picked up a 24 SHO at reduced price last January. Didn't get used until today's Nor'easter.
> 
> And wow. Definitely happy with the choice to go with the more powerful engine even if its 4" narrower. This thing chewed up the pile at the end of the driveway with no trouble. My old Ariens 824 would have struggled. I guess that Platinum 28 or 30 would bring the best of both worlds, but for the price I paid, I'm glad to have this machine in house!


Hey CoachDOC,
I live in MA as well and am strongly considering the 24 Platinum SHO. Would you mind if I ask how much you paid and where you bought it? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Audi man , I bought the platinum SHO last oct, paid right around 1700.00 including tax. If you get heavy wet snow like we had with our nor’easter this winter, you won’t be sorry. I went out twice, both times at around 15 inches and the machine worked great. The house next to me waited till end of storm. Went over to help with the 30 inch snow, the machine was a bit slower going through, but faster than his power shovel.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

I also bought from a dealer, not a box store so I may have pad a little extra.


----------

